# Name One skill you are good at



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Writing letters
Understanding
Co-ordinating Clothes
Cooking
Laughing


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Drawing mediocre art :b


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Maths and 
being a rebel


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

solo noble


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

gaming


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

Writing papers for school. Well writing in general


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Someone told me I was good at writing a letter once. I thought I was pretty good at at one time. But now I'm sad all the time because I can't do anything fun because my gums hurt all the time and all I can think about is my gums.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I'm a pretty good boxer and I'm good with horses


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*SQL*

information handling
wide scope maths

don't have to speak the the server or say "hello!"
Type commands to the server. It does what you say

But must handle people too, speaking with them cos they don't know what I know. They can't understand data, so they fire me

why would recruiters think I can't do it?


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

boxing and making music


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

good at sucking


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I am good at being patient.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Writing. Supposedly. :/

People tell me it's good, but none of them stick around to read it for long, so I'm thinking I'm not so good at it after all.

(ETA, just noticed this is "Positive Thinking." Sorry. ops But I can't retract my suspicions.)


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Writing fiction, poetry, and essays for school

Also thinking in extremely profound and philosophical ways, but mainly writing. To this day I feel it's literally the only redeemable quality or skill I have or that I'm not trash at, although when I attempted roleplaying online around all professional roleplayers who had practically flawless writing I easily started to second-guess myself for that too, the only thing I think I could ever have a talent for and have taken pride in.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 26, 2013)

music,acting,dance :smile2:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

i have some pretty rad stare at the ceiling while contemplating life skills


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Math.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't know...caring about other people.
That's all I got.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I don't know...caring about other people.
> That's all I got.


Well, isn't that kind of an important one?


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Well, isn't that kind of an important one?


I guess...although it doesn't make me feel special. 
I just give to other people what I want for myself.

I used to think I was good at writing. I might still be, I just haven't tried much lately. I lack the discipline.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I don't know...caring about other people.
> That's all I got.


That's pretty huge. You've given me a lot of good advice, and you've listened to my rants lol.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

got many and many more if only I have enough strength to break free from the "world map" and making/blazing my own (path). now building the energy..


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

i can play the french horn


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Depression


----------



## Redvision_95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Fixing things. 
Not sure why or how but put something that is broken infont of me, leave me with it for a few hours and itll be better than new. 
Im particularly good with engines, once made a 50cc 2 stroke 30 year old honda that struggled to do 25mph do 80mph with a bit of tinkering and machining of custom parts. If it wasnt for the police informing the DVLA of the modifications after i overtook them and they pulled me over, id still have it road registered and be riding it today.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Playing hockey. Other than that I dont know.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Writing stories


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

:stuNapping


----------



## Gavin2015 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm good at gardening. Anything that nurtures life in plants and animals.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

****posting


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Being a virgin.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm good at making others look good.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

avoiding people and crying over small things


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

making lame posts on here that are short but probably very annoying.Yeah, I think i'm good at that.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

making lame posts on here that are short but probably very annoying.Yeah, I think i'm good at that.


U r good at making people laugh. That post was funny!


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Fixing things.
> Not sure why or how but put something that is broken infont of me, leave me with it for a few hours and itll be better than new.
> Im particularly good with engines, once made a 50cc 2 stroke 30 year old honda that struggled to do 25mph do 80mph with a bit of tinkering and machining of custom parts. If it wasnt for the police informing the DVLA of the modifications after i overtook them and they pulled me over, id still have it road registered and be riding it today.


Nice one man! I once got a old Suzuki 550 running on one cylinder (it was dead before) and also got a Honda 100 running. And then drove it through a fence :crying:
It's great to be able to see an old machine come alive again.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly can't think of one. 

Something I have been working on though: cooking.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Im really good learning new languages


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

mathematics


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Remembering things.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I am good at walking, I have done it all my life so consider me an expert


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure I'd call these skills lmao....but I think I have an intuition for these things, I have a sixth sense sometimes for sensing these things:


Like when someone in a room is uncomfortable, out of sorts, not feeling well. If something's not quite right, I usually think I'm the first one to notice. And by a long ways.


If someone has ulterior motives, if someone's trying to screw me over, I can sometimes tell from a mile away. Though, not always. Sometimes I do have to get burned first. Or twice. Because, the thing is, I trust people. I have been burned a whole, whole lot in my life by the people that I'm supposed to be able to trust, but through a whole lot therapy and re-conditioning, I've tried to re-learn to trust people. And sometimes it just doesn't turn out that way. People take advantage of that. Even people on this site.


So yeah while I have an ability to tell "when to approach" and "when to trust" there are predators on this site that use that to their own advantage and for their own purposes, and that is really ****** me up lately. Especially because I put my trust in those people. I trusted them with things I wouldn't trust anyone with, even people irl, and they just totally betrayed me. My fault, I guess, man. Who else is there to blame, really?


----------



## thelonewolf1996 (Dec 5, 2015)

Writing poems.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

buying shampoo


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

uziq said:


> I am good at walking, I have done it all my life so consider me an expert


Have you mastered all of Monty Python's Ministry of Silly Walks yet?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I could beat everyone on sas one on one in basketball.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a good driver. Driving 110 miles a day for nearly two years helped with that. I'm also good at cooking.


----------



## Aussiemum (Dec 4, 2015)

Writing


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd say i'm pretty good at english. Like, a tiny bit above average of the people around me who aren't native english speakers either. Idk maybe i'm just being pretentious. But with all the time i spend online, i'd like to think it's payed off.

I was also told by teachers when i was younger that i was good at writing. I don't think i'm anything special though. I have posted some stories online and they get between 20-100 likes, so i guess i'm not toooo bad.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

making people feel awkward. I'm probably world number one


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Investment management


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> making people feel awkward. I'm probably world number one


New challenger approaching


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been told I'm a pretty good dad. I try. My kids are the whole reason my feet even hit the floor some mornings, they are the whole reason I'm even still here, tbh.

I'm pretty good at sales. There are ins and outs to sales that I didn't have a clue about until I got into it. It's not all about selling. Occasionally, sometimes it's about playing the game, to get results....because....no one, no one can sell and meet quotas all the time, every day, month in and month out. It's about selling yourself and your ability to sell, sometimes lol. Seriously. And I really believe you just have to have a knack for it, you have to be good at it. And ffs, you have to love it. No one would do this if they didn't enjoy doing it lol.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

karenw said:


> Following receipes for food preparation, nice food.


That's a beautiful and poetic way of putting it.:smile2:

Made me think of a way of saying something else that made me laugh, I'll keep it to myself though as I don't want to get banned.:laugh:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghossts said:


> New challenger approaching


u will lose


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess my critical thinking skills are good.


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

bs'ing essays


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

crying


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> u will lose


Doubt it


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a good cook, according to my family.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Playing games. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Washing my hands every single time


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Easily adapting to any environment/culture


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

good at taking tests. Wish it translated to unbridled success in all facets of my life.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a lot of different talents, im an expert of browsing this forum for example. Seriously, i can cover dozens of posts in one day


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Converting oxygen into carbon dioxide. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

SofaKing said:


> Converting oxygen into carbon dioxide.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Hey SofaKing, I'm good at that too. *pout*

I am good at rubbing people the wrong way. It's not good, but I suppose it could be considered a skill. :b


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hey SofaKing, I'm good at that too. *pout*
> 
> I am good at rubbing people the wrong way. It's not good, but I suppose it could be considered a skill. :b


Absolutely! It can often take more effort to annoy people. Silver lining.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SofaKing haha Thanks!  Silver Lining indeed.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Good at writing long *** essays, because I'm great at rambling on.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Im good at hula hoops. Once when i was like 13, i tried doing it for as long as possible and i think i stood and did it for half an hour without dropping it. I never even really practised it, and even if i havent done it in a long time and try it again, i just dont drop it. Guess i just really mastered the technique back in elementary p.e classes...


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm good at remembering pointless information, like the dates that people died, etc.


----------



## Kate19484 (Mar 12, 2017)

Catching mice.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Making music


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Taking care of sick cats.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Writing poetry I guess.


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Nothing

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Organizing. I'm a neat freak.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Destroying. I'm a chaotic freak.


----------



## Bettyone (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm actually good at a lot of things. Writing and all things related to writing. Gosh I forgot, I'm an expert at naming things -company names, baby names, business names, etc.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Learning a new language really fast (6 months to 1 yr to become fluent) and having an accent/pronunciation close to the natives of that language.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm a good listener.


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

According to my mom, I'm good at clipping the cats' nails. A valuable skill for a future crazy cat lady like me.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Good at hockey. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EarthaKitten (Mar 22, 2017)

I make dogs look beautiful. Sometimes cats.... but I prefer not to.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i eat really fast


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Losing and regaining weight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## BlackStars (Mar 6, 2018)

Analyzing


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wasting time.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Selling on eBay


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Im good at drawing and painting. I can copy any cartoon drawing to a high degree of accuracy, and im developing my own style. Ive been told im good at conversation by my friends.


----------



## ionarevamp (Mar 19, 2018)

Well, I like to say that I'm good at making people uncomfortable. But I'm also good at thinking too much, and ruining moods, I think. I want to say I'm good at math too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)

Multiplayer Tetris.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I have some academic skills, but one cool skill I have is that I can memorize things pretty quickly. I rarely forget things, and that includes birthdays. You tell me your birthday, it's almost guaranteed I'll remember it lol


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm good at 

Making mountains out of molehills
Worrying about stupid crap
Ruminating
Working myself into a frenzy
Getting people to hate me


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Natalie460 said:


> I have some academic skills, but one cool skill I have is that I can memorize things pretty quickly. I rarely forget things, and that includes birthdays. You tell me your birthday, it's almost guaranteed I'll remember it lol


That's a good skill to have! I can't seem to remember anything unless I repeat it over and over.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Lyyli said:


>


LOL


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)

I know when to take breaks from the computer.
I'm good at planning, writing, knowing what I want.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Im average on most of the things i do. Hm...I used to be pretty good in one first person shooter online game, but it was long time ago


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

karenw said:


> Writing letters


me... overthinking everithing....
well on a serious note.. i would say working on electronics.. modding devices fixing them.. while im not a pro at it most people do find it useful and me good at it


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Wasting time...so much time.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Being there for people. For some reason I love making others smile and I never expect anything in return. I just love making people feel good. People deserve to be happy.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I can cook very well.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A psychologist told me im insightful, apparently thats my skill.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm really good at computer hardware. My builds are always solid, my cable management is awesome, and I can troubleshoot like a pro.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i'm good at critical thinking when i put some effort into it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Spending money.


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

karenw said:


> Writing letters
> Understanding
> Co-ordinating Clothes


You said name one skill, and you typed three :lol 
Though I'm glad to see more than one 
For me, probably art.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Writing really, really, REALLY crappy / buggy code. lol.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Today I thought I was really good (an expert actually) at pulling plastic bags from a plastic bag roll at the store. I do it with such confident and grace


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

anhelou said:


> Today I thought I was really good (an expert actually) at pulling plastic bags from a plastic bag roll at the store. I do it with such confident and grace


Lol. You're funny.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> anhelou said:
> 
> 
> > Today I thought I was really good (an expert actually) at pulling plastic bags from a plastic bag roll at the store. I do it with such confident and grace
> ...


Although, if you were not being funny, then I bet you're 100xs better than me at that. I rip those things off like a maniac.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

singing. though ive never let anyone hear me so who knows i guess


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I've always been told by people that I'm a good listener. I guess that's it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Skill is a bum disease, I don't have skill.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Skill. Someone had to say it.  :grin2:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

MEditation
Making videos
Making rap songs
Playing videogames
School
Having friends


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Being anxious.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Slothfulness


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Using my feet to pick things up.


----------



## Daigo (Aug 16, 2013)

I always thought I was good at videogames... but Overwatch is proved me wrong.

So it looks like I suck at everything I do.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Complaining


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I'm really good at being negative. It is one of my worst traits.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Enjoying my own farts.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm pretty freaking funny sometimes, I guess...

I can kinda sing when I'm not paralyzing myself with negative thoughts.


----------



## Katibel (Jun 4, 2018)

Writing. I hope.


----------



## ukemati79 (Jun 21, 2018)

*Name one skill I'm good at.....*

Personally, I think I give a pretty damn good blow job!!0


----------



## Kristen334 (Jun 14, 2018)

Being loved 0


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Being awkward

Cleaning

Scaring people


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Swearing...


It's a life skill I swear!


...and bad puns apparently.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Debits and credits. 

It's like, my job, you know.


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

sleeping

eating

....


----------



## Toasty Bean (Oct 9, 2017)

Hiding my anxiety, depression and faking my confidence... shouldve gone into acting smh


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Getting old people to love me & young people to hate :um.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Writing useless posts on SAS


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Hating myself.


----------



## johu78 (Jan 16, 2018)

I can make people laugh.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I can kill time pretty effectively.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Complaining


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Does self pity count as a skill.
If not I can spend a lot of time watching movies


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Driving

I am HGV1 qualified

Anything drivable I can drive it

Years ago I drove for NIREX which involved carrying volatile loads


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

VIdeo games


----------

